# Swansea/ salts bay/ black neds Saturday 16th June



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys/Gals
Thinking of heading to the southern side of Swansea channel Saturday week. Gentlemans hrs 0730- 1600 or part there of. Its out of the main thoroughfair for stinkboats. apparently good bream and whiting are still to be had.
Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Steve, Saturday week i'll be up for that. Launch behind the RSL?

Apparently some good blackfish up on the inside of the breakwall too. The mangroves inside Blackneds are meant to hold some good bream at high tide.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Put me down for a tentative. Being the coach of my sons soccer team means my Saturday mornings are a right off so I dont hold much hope unless the grounds are closed


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Got so much today Occy I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe it. I have never seen so much fall in so short a time. So many roads like rivers. It was amazing.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

It could stop raining tonight and the fields around here wouldn't be dry for next saturday :roll: 
Launching behind the RSL sounds good, haven't been there before but I assume there is parking?
High tide is at 0911hrs which will suit a start some where between 0700-0800hrs.
Got myself a CK40 I'm itching to get wet. 
Gentle rain til Wednesday- just to keep the fields wet.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve, I have stuffed up, i can't make it on saturday i have a karate grading on. I thought it was this weekend turned up ready to grade and it was a normal class 

I can make it Sunday or Friday.

Yes there is a car park at the RSL or a little car park just past it for the moored boats thats a bit closer to the water. Launchs into blackneds bay so your protected untill in the channel.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Nursing a small injury so Sunday would be OK I should redo the post maybe Rawprawn could make it too
Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Just PM him steve, Greg can usually make a sunday morning paddle. Problem might be the flood waters still trying to get out the heads, it's only meant to rain a little bit during the week but it might make the current there unmanagable. Just a thought

Cheers Dave


----------

